# Finding Min Value in a Range and returning the Header



## Corkster (Dec 18, 2022)

I know that this is an easy formula using index but i can't quite get the syntax. I am looking to return the header after finding the smallest value in a range. I am using =index(c3:e3,match(min(c4:e25),c4:e25,0)) and getting NA.


----------



## Fluff (Dec 18, 2022)

What version of Excel are you using?

I suggest that you update your Account details (or click your user name at the top right of the forum) so helpers always know what Excel version(s) & platform(s) you are using as the best solution often varies by version. (Don’t forget to scroll down & ‘Save’)


----------



## Peter_SSs (Dec 18, 2022)

If there will definitely only be *one* cell in C4:E25 that is the minimum value in that range then try

```
=CONCAT(IF(C4:E25=MIN(C4:E25),C3:E3,""))
```

If multiple cells could hold equal minimum values then try

```
=TEXTJOIN(", ",1,UNIQUE(IF(C4:E25=MIN(C4:E25),C3:E3,"")))
```


----------



## Corkster (Dec 18, 2022)

Peter_SSs said:


> If there will definitely only be *one* cell in C4:E25 that is the minimum value in that range then try
> 
> ```
> =CONCAT(IF(C4:E25=MIN(C4:E25),C3:E3,""))
> ...


Thanks Peter. Very helpful.


----------



## Peter_SSs (Dec 18, 2022)

You're welcome. Thanks for the follow-up.


----------

